# NSU 1200 TT Race car project



## pinzper (Feb 8, 2009)

Greetings from Arvada, Colorado !
Although new to this forum, I am old school NSU fan and currently involved in a major project! I am restoring a 1967 NSU 1200TT for road racing. Roll cage, fender flares, lexan windows and alu-door panels are all in. The engine should be assembled in the next 6 weeks so the project should be race ready in the next 10-12 weeks.
Question: I am looking for Minilite wheels for this car. Is there anyone out there with a set for sale? Or know where I can find some?
On the flip-side, should anyone be interested (& come later this year), I will have a ton of spare parts for sale, (including bodies) as I have accumulated decades of parts, which I will never be able to use. 
Looking to connect with other likeminded people (on either side of the Atlantic!)


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (pinzper)*

Hey Per,
Its Chris who sold you the fender flares. Welcome to the forum, its good to see more NSU people on here!
Post some pics of your project! The NSU forums need more pics!


----------



## pinzper (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (dasreedster)*

Hi Chris,
Good to hear from you again! Indeed the fender flares are now on my little racer - now I just need to get tires for my (off-set to the outside) rims to fill out the room! 
Hope everything is well in SoCal ? 
Question: when you restored your NSU, did you install stainless steel braded breaklines and if yes, where did you get them?


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (pinzper)*

Hey Per,
I just used rubber hoses that were of similar size from a VW rabbit from what I remember.
Have you met Art Krill yet? Just wondering how my old car is doing, god I miss that thing!


----------



## SRE462 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (dasreedster)*

Chris;
Hello. I noticed that you mentioned selling some fender flares for an NSU to another gentleman. I am currently starting to restore/turn my grandfather's '67 NSU Prinz 1000 into a street racer like I saw in Germany as a young man. Also, do you have any other hi performance parts such as wheels, suspension mods, engine, etc., I would appreciate any info you have. Thanks.
Christopher Schmitt
[email protected]


----------



## dasreedster (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (SRE462)*

Hello Christopher,
I don't really have any NSU related parts anymore, I let most of that stuff go when I sold the last one. I originally bought the fender flares from somone on ebay.de, I can't remember if he was the one that made them or not, but I'm sure he could find a set for you. Let me know if you're interested and I'll email you his contact info.
If I were you I would speak with Alex on here about getting NSU race parts. He can probably put you in contact with Thomas Kugler who races these cars up in Canada, and can get all the cool German stuff pretty easily.
Guido Saelzer of Saelzer motorsport.de is also a great resource, and his english is very good too!
Good luck on your search, hopefully I'll be looking for NSU parts again as well!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (dasreedster)*

Hey Christopher,
on German ebay you can get full fender out of glass fibre that are reproductions of the ABT fenders. Those are already wider than stock.
Most people in Germany just widen the original once by massaging (Spelling?) them so they get a nice small flare. Those should be good for 7" front and 8-8.5" in the back. The big problem with the NSU is actually the inner fender. As you can see on your car the inner fender comes back down again into the original fender flare. This limits suspension travel. Mine are all cut away and Mr SPiess made me some nice fender flares.
You can also use Golf 1 rear fender flares and weld them on to the NSU. 
Ordering from Germany is easy. Check the NSU Resource list post on here. It has all addresses and contact infos.
Shipping is not bad at all.....however big parts are a pain. I just went to the airport and picked up my cage, front carbon hood, Lexan rear windows and new windshields as well as glass fibre doors.
I now have all parts here. Air freight is possible for bigger parts.
Regards,
Alex


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (pinzper)*

Per,
I saw pictures of your car in march's NSU news letter.
Looks amazing.
Definitely love the flares! They look like bolt ons. 
I'm actually headed down Colorado way in ~month to pick up that Blue NSU that Greg Dunn has.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## unicornbc (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (dasreedster)*

Hi,
I am wondering if you have a good right side B pillar for a 1968 1200TT that was T boned a bit...also the Pass. side quarter panel.= that goes with it ?? Any good floors ?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## pinzper (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (unicornbc)*

Hi Mike,
Unfortunately, I dont have these items, short of selling you one of my (1970) rolling shells. 
I do have an extra right-side door for a 1200TT.
Contact me at: [email protected] if you are interested. 
Best regards,
Per


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: NSU 1200 TT Race car project (unicornbc)*

Mike you bought that car?
I hope you save it!
Cheers,
Andrew


----------

